# baseline



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "baseline" (in tennis) in Romanian?

It is a noun meaning the back line on a tennis court.

Here is a picture. (there is written baseline at the top of the picture)

It is a technical term, I don't think any more context is necessary.

I have found "baseline" in WRD, but I am not sure if that is this meaning.

suggestion: linia de bază

Thank you.


----------



## anto33

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "baseline" (in tennis) in Romanian?
> 
> It is a noun meaning the back line on a tennis court.
> 
> Here is a picture. (there is written baseline at the top of the picture)
> 
> It is a technical term, I don't think any more context is necessary.
> 
> I have found "baseline" in WRD, but I am not sure if that is this meaning.
> 
> suggestion: linia de bază
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

I do not know if it is late to answer but I believe a better translation would be _linie de fund... _
My opinion... I never heard of_ linie de bază._


----------



## anto33

JulianoS said:


> Hello!
> 
> I do not know if it is late to answer but I believe a better translation would be _linie de fund... _
> My opinion... I never heard of_ linie de bază._



Hi, 
_
Linie de bază_ exists. Take a look here:
http://www.tenisclubolimp.ro/Princi...ipii si modele de joc specifice tenisului.htm


----------



## JulianoS

Mulţumesc anto33!

_Linie de bază_ ar fi cumva termenul "ştiinţific", dar _linie de fund_ este termenul cel mai utilizat, chiar de către comentatori...


----------



## anto33

JulianoS said:


> Mulţumesc anto33!
> 
> _Linie de bază_ ar fi cumva termenul "ştiinţific", dar _linie de fund_ este termenul cel mai utilizat, chiar de către comentatori...


 
Salut!
Ar trebui să mă uit mai des la meciurile de tenis comentate in română


----------

